# trout fishing in gladwin, clare & roscommon counties



## live2bowhunt

Is there any good trouting fishing streams near these counties? I am taking my nephew up there this upcoming weekend and we would like to try catching some trout. I have a cabin in that area and just want to know if there are any good streams there. Any info would be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## Fishndude

Stop in at your nearest Meijer store and get a book of County maps for the entire State. MUCC has a real good book - although I prefer the one they published about 12 years ago. There is also a book they usually stock in the fishing section about Michigan Trout streams - I think Tom Huggler wrote it. 
Suffice it to say there are plenty of opportunities in the area you are asking about. Road crossings provide public access to rivers and streams, but you may have to stay in the water if you are going through private land. That is not necessarily a bad thing. 
The further you walk from an access the better your chances that other people haven't walked that far to fish.


----------



## woundo

Not much help but I do know that the DNR put browns in North Branch Cedar and Newton Creek, which are both in Clare Co(dont know where though). Im surrprised no one has really helped out, nothing better than taking a kid fishing......good luck!


----------



## MEL

Duse-
Your right in the area with plenty of quality streams. You should be close to any or all the these: Rifle River, South Branch Au Sable, Main stream Au Sable, Clam, Cedar. Not to mention countless creeks and headwater streams. You should have no proubles finding a Good Quality stream close to you. Get a good area map and check in at any local fly shops or bait stores for addition information. Be prepared to work for them and better fishing is night/early morn. when the waters will be at the coolest.


----------



## Chaoticfishing

Haven't been there since I lived in Lake City. Is there still a few fish in there? When I went there were some but it definatlely wasn't a great fishery but it had a few fish. Is it still brookies, some browns, and a rainbow here and there? (as for the trout) I remember there use to be a whole mess of suckers in there.

Brad


----------

